# pics of my terns



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

These guys are the two that I bought with the one in my solo tank. These are in my 108 in the basement hope you enjoy the pics lots of feedback would be awesome.

View attachment 45970

View attachment 45971

View attachment 45973

View attachment 45974

View attachment 45978

View attachment 45980


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

P.s just noticed the dirty glass sorry about that


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

awsoem looking pygos. great terns you picked up. congrats.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice Pygos!

Dont like the gravel though


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice fish ya same here not a fan of the gravel


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

the terns look awesome!!


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Great p`s, and the gravel aint so bad.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I likes








What size are the terns?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They look great, especially your terns







Btw: how is that exo doing and do you have more or just one?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice tern,s















i like your back ground look,s nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i like everything except the gravel. Beautiful fishies


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome Ternz and Reds, nice background-poster!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fich the are verry sweet


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice Tern. How long has the Exodon been in there? I tried 5 of them in with my S. sanchezi and they were gone in 2 days.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that gravel does not go well with that background.but the background is nice and so are the pygo's.if u add sand it would look really nice


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks everyone for the comments. Man you guys really hate my gravel







. I kind of want to change it to sand but I don't really know how to do it properly. I also don't know how you would get all that gravel out without draining the tank, cause it would look stupid if some of the gravel was left in. Also an answer to the how long have I had the two exos in there, the answer is 1 month. My pleco also been in there for a month. My piranhas are very well fed that could be why. Anyways if you guys have any Idea what type of sand I should get and how to do it I might think about it. Anyways thanks for the complements on my tank and piranhas.

Chad


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

[QUOTE="Dr. Green,Jan 25 2005, 09:01 PM]
that gravel does not go well with that background.but the background is nice and so are the pygo's.if u add sand it would look really nice
[snapback]862985[/snapback]​[/QUOTE]
*Dr. Green*, Ive noticed you dont like ANYONES Gravel!....


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice p's they look great.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

sledhead said:


> thanks everyone for the comments. Man you guys really hate my gravel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I dont like your gravel so much either, sorry. For adding sand to an existing tank here is a link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=56310
As for removing the gravel to add sand: I would take out your fish, remove plants, dw and anything else that sits on the gravel. Then just scoop out the gravel with a cup until it is all gone. Then follow the steps in the link above and replace the decor and plants in your tank and of course dont forget your fish.
Anyone know a better method?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

dude, going over to sand is a joke it's so easy. i did it just by following the sand adding thread and it works like a charm and looks good. it's really easy to vaccuum if you get some with decent size grains too.


----------

